# DISHES EVERYONE SHOULD COOK AT LEAST ONCE IN THEIR LIFE



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

DISHES EVERYONE SHOULD COOK AT LEAST ONCE IN THEIR LIFE
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/foodanddr...d-cook-at-least-once-in-their-life/ss-BBKbldZ

BAKLAVA http://deliciouslyyum.com/honey-baklava/ Dating back to the Ottoman Empire, baklava is a sweet pastry dessert beloved all throughout the Middle East and surrounding areas. It's made with layers of filo pastry, chopped nuts, and some kind of syrup or honey to hold it all together. While we recommend you try it authentically-made if you have a local bakery or specialty store that offers it, you should also attempt it at home at some point too. Unlike cakes, cookies, or muffins, this dessert requires a bit more hands-on attention and is so rewarding when you finally get to enjoy your spoils!

BOUILLABAISSE http://www.slowburningpassion.com/how-to-make-a-classic-french-bouillabaisse/ Speaking of French cuisine, here's another culinary masterpiece that seafood lovers above all must try home-cooked. Bouillabaisse is a famous stew from the south of France that uses traditional Provençal herbs and fresh Mediterranean fish and seafood as its star ingredients. Whether you're near a coast or not, you can now usually find all the ingredients you'll need at local stores, so jump right in and find out how you can make this for dinner this weekend!

BULGOGI https://www.koreanbapsang.com/2010/05/bulgogi-korean-bbq-beef.html Korean for "fire meat", bulgogi is one of those dishes that you'll find indiscriminately all over South Korea, from tiny local spots to the finest five-star restaurants. Because it's such a popular dish, it's also made its way around the world, but many of us don't actually know how to make it for ourselves. Now is the time: find out how to barbecue your own authentic "fire meat"!

BUTTERMILK BISCUITS https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2017/03/24/flaky-buttermilk-biscuits/ These take a little bit of TLC to do right, which is why most of us opt for easy pre-made canned options when we feel like biscuits for breakfast. But at least once in your life, you should put in the extra effort and make these 100% from scratch. We guarantee it's worth it, and you'll taste the difference!

CHEESECAKE https://bakerbynature.com/the-best-new-york-style-cheesecake/ There is no need to go out to a restaurant (or the frozen section of your supermarket) to find good cheesecake; in fact, homemade when done right is even better! This recipe shows you how to perfect the basic recipe on your own, which you can then enjoy as-is or dress up in your toppings of choice.

CHINESE DUMPLINGS (JIAOZI) https://rasamalaysia.com/recipe-chinese-jiaozi-leeks-and-pork/2/ You can find amazing jiaozi at authentic Chinese restaurants (and we highly recommend it), but they're rather simple to make at home too and are a fun change of pace to the typical casserole, stir fry, or crock pot meal that you might normally default to. Find out how to do it!

CLAM CHOWDER https://butteryourbiscuit.com/new-england-clam-chowder/ If you've ever lived in New England, odds are you've had this made-from-scratch before, but the rest of us might be more inclined to enjoy it only when we're dining out. Don't limit yourself to the restaurant's recipe, though! This thick, creamy soup can easily be made at home.

CRÈME BRÛLÉE https://www.cookingclassy.com/creme-brulee/ This dessert alone is worth having a cupboard stocked with ramekins. This centuries-old French custard is a vanilla-infused delicacy that you expect to find on the menu of only the classiest of places...but why not add your own kitchen to that list? Class it up and make crème brûlée all homemade (and you'll discover it's not actually that complicated!).

CURRY https://pinchofyum.com/red-curry-lentils While many western-style curry dishes contain chicken or some other kind of meat, most traditional versions of this Indian classic are vegetarian. Lentils are an especially popular choice, so this red lentil curry recipe is a great way to experience an authentic flavor right in your own kitchen.

DEEP-DISH PIZZA https://www.savorytooth.com/chicago-deep-dish-pizza-spinach/ Homemade pizza you've surely already attempted at home, but what about deep-dish? Chicago's famous (and extra indulgent) variation is beloved for a reason, and there's nothing like mastering it in your own kitchen. This recipe shows you how to make it with all-from-scratch crust and fillings, so your result will be something to be truly proud of!

ENCHILADAS https://lilluna.com/tutorial-tuesday-las-palmas-chicken-enchiladas/ Because many Tex-Mex favorites are fairly simple at their base and feature easy-to-find ingredients, chances are you've made something from this culinary category at home before. But have you ever branched out from tacos and fajitas to make this cheesy, creamy dish? If not, bookmark this recipe for tonight or this weekend and remedy that problem!

FALAFEL https://www.justataste.com/homemade-falafel-with-tahini-sauce/ Traditional in many styles of Middle Eastern cuisine, falafel are basically veggie patties made from chickpeas or fava beans. You can eat them in a variety of different ways: with dipping sauces, on top of noodles like a sort of meatball, or in a wrap. They're deceivingly easy to make too, so there really is no good reason not to try it for yourself!

FETTUCCINE ALFREDO https://www.thegraciouswife.com/real-fettuccine-alfredo/ Say goodbye to Olive Garden and hello to homemade heaven! Fettuccine Alfredo, also known as fettuccine al burro, is an authentic Italian dish that is wildly popular in the US. While you can find it on the menu at nearly every Italian restaurant, upscale or otherwise, there's nothing like making it yourself at home. Here's a 30-minute recipe you'll love!

GRILLED CHEESE ~ LOADED https://www.mysuburbankitchen.com/roasted-vegetable-grilled-cheese/ There are so many ways to fancify your childhood favorite meal - and nothing stopping you as an adult from trying any and all of them! Load them up with veggies or meats, or even turn them gourmet with different breads, sauces, and cheese varieties. Believe or not, it's even possible to put a slightly healthier spin on this indulgent sandwich, which this recipe does by using multigrain bread, packing in tons of veggies, and exchanging fattier cheese for mildly sweet goat cheese.

GUACAMOLE https://www.mylatinatable.com/homemade-mexican-guacamole/ Master guacamole and you can step up the game of pretty much every other Mexican dish you make. This blend of avocado, lime, and various spices is a staple dip, topping, or spread used in Mexican cuisine, and although you can buy mixes and pre-made versions at most grocery stores, there is absolutely nothing like a freshly-made bowl at home. Try it once and you'll taste why!

JAMBALAYA https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/jambalaya-recipe/ Cajun cuisine manages to mix European finesse with darn good southern Louisiana flavors, and that's a combination we can totally get behind. Inspired by both French and Spanish roots, jambalaya is a meat, vegetable, and rice dish reminiscent of paella, but packed full of its own unique flavors and selection of ingredients. Here's how to make it!

LASAGNA BOLOGNESE https://culinaryginger.com/traditional-bolognese-sauce/ Italian Bolognese sauce originates from Bologna, Italy and deserves the extra bit of patience it takes to cook. The culinary masterpiece contains a variety of ingredients, including onion, celery, carrot, and of course meat, and it can be used on a variety of pasta dishes. Spaghetti Bolognese is the most well-known outside of Italy, but in the heart of its homeland, it's lasagna that you will find it paired with most often. Here's the recipe!

MACARONI AND CHEESE https://lilluna.com/cheesy-mac-and-cheese-2/ Forget the fake boxed stuff for at least one meal (or forever, if you'd rather). Instead, do yourself a favor and make the real deal: creamy, indulgent, from-scratch mac 'n cheese. You'll fall in love with this childhood favorite all over again!

PAELLA https://yummyaddiction.com/spanish-seafood-paella/ This classic Spanish dish originated in Valencia, where the seafood is abundant and some of the best you'll find in all of Europe. It consists of a saffron-seasoned rice base complemented by varying ingredients, typically seafood such as shrimp and mussels as well as tomatoes, onion, and spices. Here's an authentic recipe to get you started!

PIEROGI https://innocentdelight.com/authentic-polish-pierogi-potatoes-cheese/ Popular in many Central and Eastern European countries and thought of as the national dish of both Poland and Slovakia, pierogi are a type of dumpling that can be filled with a variety of ingredients, typically potatoes, cheese, meat, or even fruit. You can buy them frozen in supermarkets all over the world, but why would you when they're so simple to make? Find out how with this authentic Polish recipe.

POTATO SOUP https://www.cookingclassy.com/creamy-potato-soup/ Leave the instant potato flakes behind in your college days; it's time to graduate to the real deal. Creamy, comforting potato soup is one of the joys of wintery weather, although there's nothing stopping you from enjoying it at any time of year. All you need is the perfect recipe to be convinced of just how quick, easy, and rewarding it is to make 100% homemade.

POTATOES AU GRATIN https://www.spendwithpennies.com/au-gratin-potatoes/ "Au gratin" is a French culinary term that means the dish is topped off by some kind of crust, usually made of breadcrumbs, cheese, or some other ingredient. To take your potato game to the next level, we recommend a cheese sauce as your "gratin" of choice, which you can find out how to do using this recipe.

POT ROAST https://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2016/09/perfect-pot-roast/ If you've never experienced the joy of delicious pot roast scents floating all around your kitchen and dining room, you're missing out big time! This simple recipe shows you how to make the perfect pot roast using just a Dutch oven.

QUICHE LORRAINE https://lifeloveandgoodfood.com/classic-quiche-lorraine/ Eggs, cream, and lardons (or bacon) make up this famous type of quiche, which originates in the Lorraine region of France. Especially if you're not completely confident in your kitchen skills, quiches are a great go-to option because of their simplicity and effortless versatility!

ROTISSERIE CHICKEN https://www.culinaryhill.com/rotisserie-style-chicken/ It's easy to pick one of these up from the grocery store, but it's not much more complicated to make one fresh in your own home. All you need to do is add some spices to a whole chicken or chicken pieces and throw it in the oven or slow cooker! Not only do you have the satisfaction of doing it yourself (and the delicious aroma floating about your kitchen while it's cooking), but you'll probably find it tastes even better than the lazy version at Walmart.

SOUFFLÉ http://eugeniekitchen.com/vanilla_souffle/ Why does this dessert have such a reputation of being difficult to make? Perhaps it's the French name and origins, or perhaps it's just because they taste like a luxury, but let us assure you: they're nothing any home cook can't handle. So there's no excuse not to try your hand at them at least once! Here's a step-by-step tutorial to follow for a vanilla-flavored soufflé.

SPAGHETTI CARBONARA https://www.kyleecooks.com/classic-spaghetti-carbonara/ Carbonara is an Italian dish that can be made with any kind of pasta, plus egg, cheese, and pork (or commonly bacon outside of Italy). Not only is it a classic, but it's also quite simple to make, so there's no good reason not to try it at home for yourself! Here's a step-by-step recipe that shows you how.

SPANISH OMELETTE https://www.happyfoodstube.com/spanish-omelette-tortilla-espanola/ Otherwise known as tortilla española, this potato and egg dish is a cinch to make and doesn't get nearly enough credit as a go-to quick and easy dinner option. What's more, it's also incredibly versatile, so once you're comfortable with the concept, you can make it pretty much any way you want! Here's a basic recipe without any add-ins to start you off.

SUSHI https://www.justonecookbook.com/dragon-roll/ Don't be intimidated by the fancy plating or mysterious names when it comes to sushi. Depending on which kind you opt for, it's actually a doable dish to make at home, and with a bit of practice it becomes easy! Here's a great recipe for Dragon Rolls, a popular variety containing shrimp tempura, cucumber, and avocado.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've made many of these dishes...maybe not these recipes but variations of them. A lot of good ones!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you, I am going try the 
Buttermilk Biscuits.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've made many of these dishes in the past. Some are too fussy for me to bother with now. I will say spaghetti carbonara is one of my go-to dishes for when I don't feel like cooking. That and a green salad is a delish meal. Thanks for the list.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have made most of those recipes.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I have to try some of these. I swear. Rikifi, you'll have me living in the kitchen and weighing 600 lbs with all these good recipes. Thanks.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I too have made several of these and that part of ongoing menus.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

There's definitely some keepers here! I haven't made them all. Thanks for posting


----------

